# pour quand la mise a jour de la version 3.0?



## yabr (8 Juillet 2009)

bonjour
depuis que j'ai installé le nouvel os 3.0...j'avoue que je n'ai pas gagné grand chose....je dirai meme que mon iphone fonctionnait bien meiux avant...

beaucoup de mes applications qui se ferment une fois ouvertes


lenteur du systeme quand je clique sur message....il met 3 à 4 secondes à s'ouvrir,pour envoyer un sms rapidement c'est peu pratique...

savez vous quand tous ces petits defauts devraient etre solutionnés???

merchi


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juillet 2009)

yabr a dit:


> savez vous quand tous ces petits defauts devraient etre solutionnés???



faudrait être voyant !

un jour c'est sur, mais on n'a pas encore de date.


----------



## Vladimok (8 Juillet 2009)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> depuis que j'ai installé le nouvel os 3.0...j'avoue que je n'ai pas gagné grand chose....je dirai meme que mon iphone fonctionnait bien meiux avant...
> 
> beaucoup de mes applications qui se ferment une fois ouvertes
> ...



Vu les rumeurs de si de là, pas avant octobre .......


----------



## meilingibookg3 (14 Juillet 2009)

On prétend qu'il sortira en même temps que l'iPod Touch. En tout cas, d'après certains sites américains, la DevTeam d'Apple bosse comme des malades là-dessus.
Perso, je n'ai aucun problème avec cette mise à jour, je n'ai même plus ce problème d'instabilité de wifi. La seule chose, c'est que je croyais que je pouvais afficher l'état de ma batterie comme j'avais vu sur un blog dédié à l'iPod (et l'image était d'Apple, et non d'un jailbreak)... je n'y suis jamais arrivée. Et puis, bon... en même temps, faudrait des nouveautés cruciales pour l'iPod touch (sauf le mode caméra car il n'est pas équipé)... Ah Apple quand tu tiens mon porte-monnaie ce n'est pas pour qu'il sommeille paisiblement.


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juillet 2009)

meilingibookg3 a dit:


> La seule chose, c'est que je croyais que je pouvais afficher l'état de ma batterie comme j'avais vu sur un blog dédié à l'iPod (et l'image était d'Apple, et non d'un jailbreak)... je n'y suis jamais arrivée.



c'est uniquement pour l'iphone 3Gs mais pour voir le pourcentage de la batterie tu peux utiliser l'application "battery".


----------



## meilingibookg3 (14 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> c'est uniquement pour l'iphone 3Gs mais pour voir le pourcentage de la batterie tu peux utiliser l'application "battery".


D'accooord... Je pensais que c'était aussi pour l'iPod... Mais, j'ai vu dans iPhon.fr (ou, non je crois que c'était sur un blog dédié à l'iPod Touch, l'image dudit iPod Touch avec l'état de la batterie à côté de l'indicateur de batterie (pour faire court)... donc je pensais qu'il était possible. Maintenant que tu me dis que c'est uniquement pour l'iPhone 3Gs ça coupe court mon enthousiasme.
Mais, bon, j'utilise deux apps pour surveiller l'état de ma batterie (juste histoire d'en avoir deux plutôt qu'une)...


----------



## Hérisson (1 Août 2009)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> depuis que j'ai installé le nouvel os 3.0...j'avoue que je n'ai pas gagné grand chose....je dirai meme que mon iphone fonctionnait bien meiux avant...
> 
> beaucoup de mes applications qui se ferment une fois ouvertes
> ...



Là vient d'avoir une mise à jour, mais je crois que c'est seulement pour corriger une faille de sécurité...
Curieux ton problème la version 3 pour moi c'est tout l'inverse, très réactif sur internet aucun problème de fluidité...


----------



## meilingibookg3 (5 Août 2009)

Je n'ai aucun problème avec la mise à jour... Fluidité, la connexion, qui au début, était aléatoire, tient bien alors que sous l'iPhone 2.2.1, j'avais des coupures régulières... Donc, je suis ravie... je veux juste des améliorations de l'iCal, et l'ouverture du bluetooth pour échanger des fichiers avec mon MBK Pro Unibody, c'est tout... et autre chose, mais j'envisage de migrer vers l'iPhone, donc...
Pour revenir au problème de fluidité, de rapidité, etc., il me semble que les iPod Touch 1G sont moins réactifs sous l'iPhone OS3. Faut voir quelle version il a...


----------

